# Problemas con motores r.o.v.



## ranser (Feb 4, 2008)

hola como estan...
bueno al grano 
tengo prloblemas con los motores de un robot sub-marino modelo navajo 
fabricaso o distribuido por sub-atlantic, el punto es que nesesito los planos de los motores 
bale desir el circuito de las dos pcb del motor para poder repararlas ya lo e intentado sin planos y sin nada he logrado aser funcionar uno pero usa 4 y los otro estan muy manolos...
bueno por eso necesito los planos...
esta es la direccion de http://www.sub-atlantic.co.uk/userfiles/file/ROV_Navajo_1a.pdf
se puede apreciar el rov
el modelo del motor es: Model SPE-75 y esta en http://www.sub-atlantic.co.uk/userfiles/file/PROP_DC_Thrusters_12_June_2007.pdf
desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda que puedan enviarme


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

Leete este post, el colega "estebanoliveros" sabe del tema de los ROV

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/electronica-rov-submarino-12136/


----------

